# New with mini-manchas



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi everyone! I am a new goat owner (bought our first two does in November). We have two mini-lamancha does and one of those kidded this month with triplets. I am sure to be here too often with questions that make everyone think I did no research before buying my goats (I swear, I really did, I just can't remember it when the time comes :roll: ).

Does anyone else have mini-manchas?

All our goats together. Bella (the mom) is trying to get some grain from the milk stand. Fleur (her first daughter) is the cream and gold doe. The little ones are the triplets she had on Jan. 12th:









The firstborn, buckling:









The second-born, doeling:









The last born, buckling:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome from Idaho :wave: 

What nice looking goaties you have there and congrats on triplets! Did she feed them all herself???

Don't worry about asking questions, that is what we are all here for!!!


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

So far she has been a great mom and takes care of all of them. I am keeping a close eye to make sure they are all getting enough food, but I don't know exactly what to look for. They are all active and seem healthy and I do see all of them nursing from time to time, so I am assuming she is letting them all nurse enough.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She sounds like a great mommy!! 


As to everything flyling out the window -- we all know that feeling! doesnt matter how many years/breedings/situations you have had goats with and in you are bound to get flustered and forget just about everything you know! 

Ask away we always try to have an answer.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome to TGS! Wonderful goats you have; beautiful/handsome colors in those kids. I love Fleur's color-what a beauty!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> So far she has been a great mom and takes care of all of them. I am keeping a close eye to make sure they are all getting enough food, but I don't know exactly what to look for. They are all active and seem healthy and I do see all of them nursing from time to time, so I am assuming she is letting them all nurse enough.


 to make sure they are getting enough milk, pick them up and feel there lower tummy ,it should feel full,if they are not getting enough to eat, the tummy will feel empty....An empty tummy in the flank area will be loose not tight.... and they will look skinny or may yell out alot for mom. If you have another kid the same age from another doe ....that is a single or twin, pick them up and feel there tummy s,....if you feel a kid with a full belly ...that way you'll know ....what you are feeling and looking for.... :greengrin:

They are adorable by the way.....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Sitting here with a frown on my face and what do I get to see? The most precious Mini-Mancha kids in these pictures! Oh what a way to brighten your day!!! Thank you for posting those. AWWWWWWWW is the only word for them!

Welcome to GS! I'm Ashley and I am expecting F1 Mini-Manchas in March. My other two Lamanchas aren't bred yet. Can't wait to see those babies!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hi PotterWatch! I recognize you from BYC. Glad to see you here! :wave: 

Don't feel bad, I did HOURS of research before I even considered buying a goat, and now I feel like I know nothing sometimes! The people here are very understanding and so helpful, I wouldn't go anywhere else for help!

Those goats are SO cute! At first I thought "Man look at those little alien looking goats" but boy they grow on you. :ROFL: 

I might need a mini-mancha someday to add to my dwarfs... :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

That's where I've seen your screenname before! BYC!!! I'm SGM on there. Haven't posted much on there in a couple weeks though. Nothing in the bator and I'm getting rid of a lot of my chickens.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Aww! Those are the cutest baby goats! You're making me want one. :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome from AL!! :wave: 

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW................ Those are the cutest mini-manch kids I have ever seen!!!!!  I REALLY shouldn't have looked at those pics! I have ALWAYS been tempted to get a Mini-Mancha to go with the Nigerians, and those pics are SSSSOOOOO NOT helping my will power! :shades:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

potterwatch.. are you in socal?

i could swear i saw a mini mancha kid advertised that looked just like that buckskin kid on craigslist


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwww........they are cute....


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

SDK said:


> potterwatch.. are you in socal?
> 
> i could swear i saw a mini mancha kid advertised that looked just like that buckskin kid on craigslist


I am in So Cal and that was the same kid, lol. I'm not too sure how to find buyers in my area other than craigslist since I am not a breeder and I don't have a website. I have sold one of the boys and am still looking for a home for the darker one.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

try http://www.goatfinder.com or http://www.goatseeker.com i do believe they are free (well goatfinder is at least)


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome from Ohio, just have Mini-Nubians here.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

PotterWatch said:


> SDK said:
> 
> 
> > potterwatch.. are you in socal?
> ...


awesome where at? im in yucaipa


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

We are down the hill from you in Pomona.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

A friend of mine raises mini LaManchas. Her name is Dannette Hackman, her farm name is Echo Hills, and her website is http://www.echohillsfarm.com . She also raises mini nubians, and mini oberhaslis as well as LaManchas and Nubians.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for that link. I'm always interested to see mini-manchas of other people to see how they compare.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and Welcom! :wave: I have Nigerians and mini-lamanchas.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Welcome to The Goat Spot! Your MiniManchas are adorable. I have MiniNubians.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We bought a Mini-Nubian buck and doe from Danette Hackman.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, Dannette really knows her goats! I have 4 MiniNubians from her. Dannette is very sweet lady and a great friend. She's very knowledgeable about goats and has taught me a lot.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to The Goat Spot Heather!! :wave:


----------

